# Honda GL500?



## 1clue (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi,

I have a 1987 Honda GL500 motorcycle. I got it as a starter bike, I now have a better bike for fun and normal driving. I'm considering the GL500 as an electric bike conversion, but I don't know if it's worth bothering with.

Here's some pertinent information:
500cc v-twin, 9500 rpm redline, bolt-on transmission, shaft drive. So I'm thinking it might be feasible to keep the transmission and use a cheaper motor that isn't so high high torque/low RPM like most bike conversions I see.

BTW, I've been a member of this forum for quite a while, so I know about the normal observations about transmissions. This is just a set of data points, I'm not married to the idea of keeping the tranny, or even the bike.

It's not really a very good bike. It's a cruiser bike for people who are afraid of motorcycles, and so it doesn't have the frame stiffness you would want in a regular sport bike. My other bike makes this one feel like nothing much.

It also needs suspension work, both front and back. The parts are no longer available from Honda, and the bike's list price is currently about twice what the cost of fixing it would be.

The engine is good, so it might make good money on ebay.

So what I have in mind is a commuter for work. 20 miles each way, almost exactly. I would like to go 3-phase AC (or PMAC, or BLDC) if I can, but since this is my first rodeo that's not critical. _Edit: I forgot, top speed 55 mph, maybe half the distance. The rest is 45 or so._

I would also like to stay away from lead-acid, this is more important than going brushless. LiFE batteries, or A123 I would guess. I'm familiar with RC models and LIPO's, so the charging and shock/fire hazards are familiar.

_Another edit: _I don't know if I should consider this bike as a conversion, or if I should ebay the parts, or if I should try to sell it whole. I don't think it would go for more than a few hundred dollars as a whole bike.

Thanks


----------



## 1clue (Jul 21, 2008)

I was hoping for feedback and advice.


----------



## 1clue (Jul 21, 2008)

Anyone have advice on this bike as a potential conversion? Please?


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey 1clue, come check out www.elmoto.net . It's all bike guys there.

As to whether your GL is a suitable commuter conversion candidate, I'm probably the wrong guy to talk to - I converted a hardtail chopper cause that's what I like. And if you don't like it or want to be seen on it, you likely won't ride it much.

Keith


----------



## 1clue (Jul 21, 2008)

Kek,

You probably have a point. I'll check there anyway, chances are a bike conversion is going to be first since that's going to be cheaper to do right.

Thanks.


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

Sorry if I mislead you. In my mind bike = motorcycle!

elmoto.net is all about electric motorcycles.


Keith


----------



## ngrimm (Oct 19, 2007)

I don't know how similar this 79 Honda is to your bike but at least it is has a shaft drive. http://www.evalbum.com/2487. I noticed they didn't use the transmission though. I think having a transmission would be great with the hills I have to climb. Maybe it's the 300lbs of batteries


----------



## 1clue (Jul 21, 2008)

That bike has a lot of similarities with mine. The frame is similar, and the driveshaft might be identical.

If that's the range I can expect, I'll scrap the whole idea. I need at least 40 miles of real range (it's 19.0 miles to work, one way, no way to recharge), top speed 55 mph for half of that and 45 for the rest, with some stop and go.

I had been planning to try for lithium though, I never thought a wet cell would give enough juice, and would be way too heavy.

Kek's comments are hitting home though. I'm not afraid of being seen on that bike, but it's not a lot of fun and I can't really imagine the bike performing that well once it's done. Maybe I ought to try to find a better bike with a blown engine.

My outlook on the whole EV deal is that the more weight you have, the more batteries you need to carry it around. I think the ideal thing would be something between a car and a motorcycle -- Just enough to keep you out of the rain and sleet, and get you there. If I can make it light and small enough, I can maybe afford to put lithium in it, and maybe an AC motor.

I was thinking a bike would be a good intro to that. On the other hand, I would either have to fix the suspension or replace it, and it might be better to start with something else.


----------



## 1clue (Jul 21, 2008)

Kek,

You didn't mislead me. I was asking about a Honda GL500, which is both a bike and a motorcycle. I'd also like to do a bicycle conversion, but that's a different subject and I already have a line on that.


----------

